# Did you know that skyscrapers shrink by like 1/2 an inch every year?



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe it's more like 1/4 inch and I'm sure it varies depending on the material, but both concrete and steel shrink measurably over such a height over time. They also can grow or shrink by an inch or so daily depending on temperature just like a bridge. Cool facts, read them in a children's book, guess I knew it already really, just never thought about it.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this common knowledge


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

:dunno: At this rate, by March 26, 5048 the Burj will be practically a bungalow with an amazing walk around observatory!


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course it doesn't keep that way forever. Before they ever got THAT far, obviously, they fall into direpair and are torn down. You forget how new buildings are.

So, if it's not quite this extreme, how fast do they settle, they must settle some. Concrete definitely compresses.

Okay, now I'm trying to research it and can find nothing much at all.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_skyscr...._The_manager_claims_the_building_has_settled


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

if 1/2 in.

Empire state 80in shorter? 

or 6.666 666 666 7 feet :devil:

or does the manhattan bedrock plays a big part too


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Miami High Rise said:


> Of course it doesn't keep that way forever.


Yeah, it was just my little idea of a joke!


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Obviously settling is not uniform, and I realize half an inch is too much, but really, is there any evidence that old buildings like ESB may be an inch or two shorter than they were, taking into account grade changes and not counting that? The study would be biased by the known day to day changes depending on sunlight and temperature, just like a bridge.


----------



## onlydesigned (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool facts! Is this because of all the weight put on the structure? I already knew that they shrink or grow depending on the temperature.


----------

